# Salt fork must be on fire.



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

No posts about Salt fork for a long time...they must be killing em....lol


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I've noticed the same thing!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I want to fish that lake again this season. I haven't made it out there for a couple of years. I used to camp there every year. But I've been catching better fish at Rocky Fork down in the Southwest section of the state.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> I want to fish that lake again this season. I haven't made it out there for a couple of years. I used to camp there every year. But I've been catching better fish at Rocky Fork down in the Southwest section of the state.


They are biting good at Salt Fork, even in the muddy water


----------



## bass788 (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know the water temp and/or clarity? Thinking about heading down tomorrow once it warms up a little.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I heard they have a crappie tournament down there on April 30th .


----------



## bobby grant (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm not one to put the fire out or spill the worms. But it's been the best fishing I've seen ina few years so far. I'm not going to say what or where but the bite is hot at salt Fork.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> I heard they have a crappie tournament down there on April 30th .











Seen this on Facebook


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Fished salt Fork once...it's like every other lake as in if you don't know where to fish it's like the dead sea.


----------



## UltimateFisherman (Sep 28, 2008)

Any good shore spots? I haven't pulled the boat out yet this year to hit the honey holes


----------

